# how does this sound



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

hiya, i know this is asked millions of times but how does this sound to everyone, im 21, 6ft and 12stone tring to bulk

my routine is

biceps

chest / tri

abs/legs

back/shoulders

and my diet is

5.30

protein shake / 30g oats

35g cooked oats

2 x weetabix

8.30

protein bar

10.30

protein shake / 30g oats

100g pasta, sweetcorn, mayo and half chicken breast

11.00

workout

12.00

straight after workout protein shake with malto

1.00

4 x sausages and small jacket potato, beans

2.30

tin tuna, 100g pasta, handfull of cheese

5.00

chicken breast with jacket

8.00

2 x weetabix

9.00

casein shake

this is roughly my daily diet does it sound ok, any main areas to improve on?

i also take fish oils before bed, vitamins during the day, creatine before and after workout, and drink 5 ltrs of water per day. and also get in a couple of pieces of fruit throughout the day

cheers for comments much appreciated


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

OK mate,

the baseline for bulk is 3000 cal, 1gram of carbs=4 cal,also 1gram of protein=4cal.

Your breakfast and your post workout meal must be the biggest meal in carbs,you need to add eggs and some fruits to your diet like bananas and apples,check the nutrition subforum and follow a diet that you really like the food and can afford it.

Last, why you train bis on one day and back and shoulders on another? a bit odd...

CHEST/TRIS

BACK/BIS

SHOULDERS/FOREARMS

LEGS

REST

REST


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

ok big help mate cheers, thats pritty much how my workout used to be before i changed it around, ok i can sort the breakfast but what do you think i should do about my pre workout meal? what should i add more of any ideas? i was before just having the pasta meal on its own and then decided to add a protein and oats shake, what could i have ontiop of these? some fruit? or do i need alot more than that

cheers


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> CHEST/TRIS
> 
> BACK/BIS
> 
> ...


How about

BACK/BIS

CHEST/TRIS

REST

LEGS

SHOULDERS/FOREARMS

REST

Have a rest day before training your back and legs as these are the biggest muscle groups. If you're bulking then concentrate on the main compound lifts.

As for diet check out the diet forum


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

il habve another nose around the diet nd nutrition section then, does it need more protein or more carbs for breakfast?

and il have a look at how i can develop my routine cheers


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

1 hour before workoutats+banana

30 prior workout:aminos+c1000

After workout:aminos

Mealasta,beans,red potatoes,raisins,bread,dairy products,fruit juice to name a few.

Your daily diet ratio must berotein 40,carbs 40,fat 20.

Also during the day instead to have a protein shake,have a nice salad tomatoes,cucumber,and other veg+cheese.

Before bed,cottage cheese or ice-cream.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> How about
> 
> BACK/BIS
> 
> ...


Why not?? :thumbup1:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

ice cream? sounds good but why?

ok il try and get another meal in there for a salad if i can

and pre workout, how about;

protein shake with 50g oats,

fresh natural orange juice,

couple of handfulls of raisins and

100g pasta, sweetcorn, and chicken

and a bannana

cheers


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

il also get some aminos, what form is best to get them in capsuals, tablets, drink etc


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

How about getting right back to basics.

Push, pull day a legs day?

Push day you can do shoulder press, push press, bench etc.

Pull day deadlifts, chins, bentover rows.

Legs day squats, calf raises, curls.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

scotty_new said:


> il also get some aminos, what form is best to get them in capsuals, tablets, drink etc


BCAA powder, glutamine powder.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> cottage cheese or ice cream? sounds good but why?
> 
> ok il try and get another meal in there for a salad if i can
> 
> ...


BCAA AMINOS 1000 3 PRO WORKOUT-3 POST WORKOUT can afford it??

take free aminos (cheaper)

I hope someone will come and help you more because im going out,also use your search engine like diet,nutrition,carbs slow and fast acting,fat etc

Have a nice evening mate


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

cheers for the help stavmangr reps :thumbup1:

il get some bcaa sometime next week, il look into the cost etc,

cheers feel like im finally getting all the bits completed now


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Dezw said:


> BCAA powder, glutamine powder.


whens the best time to take glutamine mate, can i add it to my shakes?


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> *whens the best time to take glutamine* mate, can i add it to my shakes?


During or immediately after training.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

cheers mate much appreciated ta, so with those changes its looking ok then?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Way to many protein shakes Imo must be expensive consuming 4/5 shakes a day, get some big solid meals into that diet. I would also recommend Shape ''feel fuller for longer'' yoghurts!

89p for 4, each pot contains 0% fat & a whopping 7g of protein, which is a hell of a lot for a yoghurt. Whack in 1 of them & a piece of fruit to a meal.

Chest & Triceps.

Back.

Biceps.

Shoulders & traps.

Legs.

Rest.

Rest.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

ino there is alot of protein shakes in there but i am taking them as extras, not to replace meals,

and thats alot of protein for a yogurt il be adding them to the shopping list cheers


----------

